

Google misleading users searching for IE 9 to download Chrome - mtoledo
http://i.imgur.com/mCpe9.png

======
melling
That's under the Ad section. Not really sure if that's misleading. If I search
for a BMW and I get an ad for Jaguar, shouldn't that be expected?

Also, I tried the search on Mac and I didn't get the ad. Just Internet
Explorer 9.

~~~
mtoledo
Well, I don't think there would be a problem if the ad title said 'Google
Chrome'. But having a title like 'Internet Explorer 9' point to the chrome
download page is misleading in my opinion. Same with a Jaguar ad if the title
said "BMW", except of course you're not browsing in Jaguar's search engine

------
mtoledo
I wonder if anyone else is getting the similar results. It's only happening on
firefox.

~~~
avree
You _know_ that people are getting similar results... you commented on a
duplicate thread ~1 hour ago.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2257496>

~~~
mtoledo
I want to know how widespread it is though, because apparently through Asia
you get it, but if you proxy through the US you don't. And a friend in
Australia didn't get it either.

